# Finally managed to capture these funny noises :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

My birds make the funniest noises when they are just minding their own business and think you're not paying attention  I couldn't get it on video until now because if they're distracted (Noah in particular) they stop. So I decided to record them without vision.

These are only some of the sounds they make of course. Noah has another one that I just love (he does it when he's happy  )but I'll have to try and get that another time and then he also has a much more aggressive warning call if he hears a disturbance.
I'm not sure what this one means but he always seems content when he makes it 

Noah sounds





Zazu sounds (you can hear Noah in the background here too at times)





and here's a cute picture of Zazu


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Awww, they are so cute. They both sound very content.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love their little noises, I'll have to play their sounds for Mallorn when she wakes up this morning and perhaps she'll mimic a few--she loves to make "other bird" noises  

Zazu looks so cute! Guess he's more interested in the camera than football!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

It was really funny when I played the two recordings.
I have the three budgies as well as Peachy with me in the living room right now and it was really funny when I played the two recordings.
They all got very quiet as if they were listening to see what was being "said". 
Peachy even stopped ringing the bell on his toy and just sat there quietly listening!

Both Noah and Zazu sound quite content. 
The picture of Zazu is super cute. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahhhaha, such cute and unique sounds from 2 cute & unique birdies! I remember a past Noah video where he made a very cute chirp that sounds like bicycle horns. Cute little Zazu as adorable as ever and I love Noah's pix as Legolas bearing a perfect resemblance!:d


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Their birdie language is quite interesting and different from the chirping/songs I'm used to hearing! It's great to see your little Zazu, too!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I had Budget sitting close by too and he stopped and listened especially to Noah, I thought the first sound he made was a little like those frogs we have here when it rains they come out and happily start to sing.
Sweet Zazu reminded me of puppies yapping LOL. They are both very happy and content of that I am sure.:cobalt linnie:ied lovie:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Their noises are so cute and adorable! I really like the photo of Zazu! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

That certainly caught Jakob's attention! It can be so hard with the camera - the minute they notice, they just stop in their tracks. Zazu is very cute in that picture


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute your little guys are Niamh!  Thank you for sharing with us! Noah sure can go on pretty long with one sound lol.  Zazu is beautiful. I have a penchant for "blue" color birds, and it's a treat to see him because Quakers are illegal in my state, so no blue ones to see in person. 

I love hearing different species sounds. Of my 2 parrots which are related species, they make a lot of the same sounds yet certain species specific ones. The budgies, although English and American, I can't tell the difference in their voice.


----------

